# Are my eggs ruined??



## ps8 (Oct 19, 2005)

Man, I could just kick myself!  I bought a dozen eggs yesterday, along with a lot of other groceries, and forgot all about them!  (they were hidden by a loaf of bread)  They've been sitting on the floor of my kitchen at room temperature for over 24 hours.  Their history, aren't they??


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 19, 2005)

I wouldn't eat them. That's me though. I don't know what the safety hazards are.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 19, 2005)

I see that you are in Texas... is your kitchen particularly warm?  I have seen many people storing the eggs at room temperature, but in a cool place... and think about supermarkets... they just keep them on the aisles... I would use them as quickly as possible but if it was just overnight, the room temperature wasn't so high and the eggs are fresh enough they should be okay.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 19, 2005)

we keep our eggs on the cupboard and have never had any trouble.  Yet.  lol


----------



## ps8 (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh, boy!  There's hope!!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 19, 2005)

Glad to help.!!


----------



## MJ (Oct 19, 2005)

> *SAFE HANDLING INSTRUCTIONS:* To prevent illness from bacteria: keep eggs refrigerated, cook eggs until yolks are firm, and cook foods containing eggs thoroughly.
> 
> *Chill Properly*
> 
> ...


 http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~lrd/hhseggs2.html

http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~dms/fs-eggs.html

When in doubt, throw it out.


----------



## corazon (Oct 19, 2005)

I noticed when we were in Scotland that in the grocery stores the eggs are kept unrefrigerated.  But like MH said, when it doubt, throw it out...


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 19, 2005)

My sister had chickens and kept her eggs on the counter. I broke one open that she gave me and it had an embro and blood in it! I never took another egg from her )
I wouldn't eat them after they had been refrigerated and then left out.


----------



## htc (Oct 19, 2005)

I thought that you could only leave eggs out that have never been in the fridge.  But once put in fridge, they have to stay cold or go bad


----------



## Turkeyman (Oct 19, 2005)

How much did the dozen cost? If it's 99 cents to two dollars, might be worth throwing out juuust in case.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 19, 2005)

Mine have never been in the fridge.  The hens lay them and then we grab them and bring them in the house.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 19, 2005)

According to the American Egg Board website, one day of room temp should be OK for your eggs.

Reading the link, refrigerated eggs will last 4-5 weeks.  Room temp eggs age 7 times faster so your room temp eggs should be OK for 4-5 days.


----------



## cara (Oct 20, 2005)

here in Germany eggs have two best before dates on...
the first one is the one that shows you how long you can use them when stored outside the fridge.. usually two weeks.. either use them or place them in the fridge now.
the second date tells you the absolute date, when it runs out even in the fridge... that is ten days after the first...


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 20, 2005)

Isn't there also a test you can do?  Put it in a glass of water and if it sinks the egg is good, but if it floats it's bad????


----------



## cara (Oct 20, 2005)

thats right, it's because bateria would build up gas inside...


----------



## Constance (Oct 20, 2005)

They'll be fine...just go ahead and use them up. They used to pack them in straw and ship them to Alaska during the gold rush. Sounds like a good time to make deviled eggs!


----------



## marissa82 (Nov 15, 2005)

the exact thing happened to me last week, i bought a bag containing only perishables(milk, cheese, cheddar cheese and yohgurt) and left them in the car for a whole day in the burning australian sun


----------



## buckytom (Nov 15, 2005)

it all depends on the room temp of your kitchen. if it is fairly cool, in the 60's F or lower (below 20 degrees C), then you should be ok. still, i would do the water glass test to be sure.


----------



## licia (Nov 15, 2005)

My neighbor just came back from a Texas hunting trip and said it was hot as blazes where he was.  If you are in that climate, I don't think I would risk it. If your kitchen is kept cool, they may be okay.


----------



## mish (Nov 15, 2005)




----------

